# Investing in legal Cannabis (Weed, Marijuana, pot, dope etc.)



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello I am new to this forum although the premise is pretty simple. Making money legally. 

I am not interesting in the black market whatsoever and I myself have never taken part of such. I am a medical marijuana patient under the MMPR (Marihuana for Medical Purposes Regulations) and I am coming here to connect with other investors who are interested in this industry. Colorado has provided a lot of business templates providing profit legally that no one expected and we are going to do the same within Canada. We however have a federal level in which medical patients aren't illegal in any manner and when we legalize we will bring a much broader market to this legal industry we can work within right now.

I would like to speak with people interested in investing within the legal side of Cannabis as of right now. I am working with other federally legal patients who would also like to invest their money within this industry. Canada has an opportunity to take rises unlike many countries as we actually care for our people, this allows us within Canada to build our business legal and expand when the time is right.

If you'd like to speak with me you can contact me with the information on my profile otherwise I'd like to hear your response as to investing within this plant in any location. I'd love to hear any feedback, back or good. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is an interesting topic. 
Realistically I would not be against investing in it. I see it as the same as investing in tobacco or alcohol.

I would not be the first to jump in but it something came up that was legitimate and had a good probability of being profitable I would put some cash into it.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

A friend has been keeping me informed about IPO of the weed stocks. My advice to him was to stay out because of small market share and no way to grow your biz unless it's legalized. 

When and if the liberals get in I will be a buyer.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

Oldroe said:


> A friend has been keeping me informed about IPO of the weed stocks. My advice to him was to stay out because of small market share and no way to grow your biz unless it's legalized.
> 
> When and if the liberals get in I will be a buyer.


I can understand that ideal aspect of being nervous however the legal market within Canada is estimated to be $1.3 Billion. Just for medical within Canada. imagine recreational throughout all provinces on a federal level. I hope some care to invest in a legal industry of $1.3 Billion as we are within that right now.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

So are you offering us an opportunity or just looking to discuss?


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

Spudd said:


> So are you offering us an opportunity or just looking to discuss?


Both. I'd like to discuss the investing aspects within the Cannabis legal industry but I'd also like to connect with investors either local or non local on some legal investment ideas. I'm a medical marijuana patient here in Canada under a federal level and I have opportunities that many don't have. This allows me to invest and build a business legally and above board rather than doing anything within a grey area.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes but that's 1.3 billion divided between 13 legal growers. So when they hit their licenced grow amount for 500,000 people with there medical they can no longer grow the biz.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes

twd


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you spam everyone with PMs?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I was wondering the same question Andrewf.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

andrewf said:


> Did you spam everyone with PMs?


I messaged a few people regarding this but I read the forum rules and read that it isn't allowed so I do apologize.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

My Own Advisor said:


> I was wondering the same question Andrewf. Not cool.


Not cool to speak on a private basis? I see plenty of positive outcome from as of such. I would like to apologize if you didn't like that but you could have simply replied with that and not said "Not cool" in an immature fashion on a thread based upon a discussion bringing us off topic.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

Oldroe said:


> Yes but that's 1.3 billion divided between 13 legal growers. So when they hit their licenced grow amount for 500,000 people with there medical they can no longer grow the biz.


To be fair that is just the MMPR and not pertaining to the MMAR that is also available as well as all the exempt patients from the law altogether. The industry in a whole is a lot bigger than any 13 companies I assure you.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I think spamming everyone, if that happened.

I have no problem with a PM or posting on the forum. All for open conversations! To be honest, I thought it was spam. I have removed my "not cool" remark, on the assumption you are genuinely here for an open and honest dialogue, I'm all for that, so thanks for understanding.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

My Own Advisor said:


> I think spamming everyone, if that happened.
> 
> I have no problem with a PM or posting on the forum. All for open conversations! To be honest, I thought it was spam.
> 
> If you are genuinely here for an open and honest dialogue, I'm all for that, so thanks for understanding.


I completely understand that you'd assume my message or this thread was spam. I'm not a spam person or bot though and would love to discuss with you all the investment opportunities this industry has, and see where an investors perspectives are within this industry. What are the fears, the limits, the possibilities and all around the costs of doing so. 

There's so much to think about when it comes to investing when it comes to Cannabis and the legal aspects. I came here to speak about this as well as resource and connect with investors who might be on the fence or who never even thought about it. 

To me this industry is like the technology industry when it bloomed, build it or someone else will.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

My Own Advisor said:


> I think spamming everyone, if that happened.
> 
> I have no problem with a PM or posting on the forum. All for open conversations! To be honest, I thought it was spam. I have removed my "not cool" remark, on the assumption you are genuinely here for an open and honest dialogue, I'm all for that, so thanks for understanding.


I'd also like to point out that in any of my messages I've never asked for one penny, just the mind lol. I do have investment opportunities as I'm starting my own business within the legal side of things but I have not asked for any money.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Very fair Cannabis, thanks for your reply.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

CannabisInvestor said:


> 1. Not cool to speak on a private basis? I see plenty of positive outcome from as of such.
> 2. I would like to apologize if you didn't like that but you could have simply replied with that and *not said "Not cool" in an immature fashion* on a thread based upon a discussion bringing us off topic.


*1.* Yes, plenty of positive outcome to talk to someone about investing, on a private basis, *who just joined today/*began *spamming right after his introduction today*.

*2.* You just joined this forum and already calling senior members 'immature'? LOL.

Not spamming when your PM started with *'Hey there I'd like to provide you and myself an opportunity. I'm looking for serious investors that are interested in making a lot of money legally.'*


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh gee, all of you got invited to this glorious "opportunity"?
I thought I was the only lucky one :frown:


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* Yes, plenty of positive outcome to talk to someone about investing, on a private basis, *who just joined today/*began *spamming right after his introduction today*.
> 
> *2.* You just joined this forum and already calling senior members 'immature'? LOL.
> 
> Not spamming when your PM started with *'Hey there I'd like to provide you and myself an opportunity. I'm looking for serious investors that are interested in making a lot of money legally.'*


Ok all mighty please tell me the most perfect way to go about it when you haven't made a thread since 2012. I like to make discussion not go off topic talking about something that was already stated. I mean come on are we 12 or are we intellectual individuals capable of a conversation and discussion.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

CannabisInvestor said:


> Ok all mighty please tell me


Adding comments like this isn't going to help out all that much. Brings you a little closer to 12 I think.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

CannabisInvestor said:


> Ok all mighty please tell me the most perfect way to go about it when you haven't made a thread since 2012. I like to make discussion not go off topic talking about something that was already stated. I mean come on are we 12 or are we intellectual individuals capable of a conversation and discussion.


Look you are new here. You have come on this board and reacted in a way that we don't tolerate well on here. I suggest you reevaluate how you present yourself here before you make anymore statements.

You have directly attacked a long standing a valued member of this board. You have also reacted to MOA in a way that makes me see you a shady and untrustworthy.

Come to this board with some humility and things can go well, but if you keep acting as you are we wont tolerate you.


----------



## 299889 (Jan 5, 2015)

Quick question, I do not know much in regards to medicinal marijuana or marijuana in general so my question is what kind of business would you be starting? Is it a distribution or is it more on a retail level?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

CannabisInvestor said:


> Ok all mighty please tell me the most perfect way to go about it when you haven't made a thread since 2012.


You are behaving like a bull in a china shop.
You have no idea who these long-time members are on the forum - you are simply bulldozing over everyone.
The individual you addressed to in the post above, happens to be one of the most prolific contributors on the forum.
Starting or not starting threads is not a measure of contribution.

You wanna talk about investing in legal pot industry?
Fine, start a new thread (as you have done), post your views, ideas, and links as relevant.
And let the discussion move forward from there.
Stop sending unsolicited messages to everyone.
And stop trampling over other members lest you want everyone to ignore you and not respond to your posts.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

Synergy said:


> Adding comments like this isn't going to help out all that much. Brings you a little closer to 12 I think.





Fraser19 said:


> Look you are new here. You have come on this board and reacted in a way that we don't tolerate well on here. I suggest you reevaluate how you present yourself here before you make anymore statements.
> 
> You have directly attacked a long standing a valued member of this board. You have also reacted to MOA in a way that makes me see you a shady and untrustworthy.
> 
> Come to this board with some humility and things can go well, but if you keep acting as you are we wont tolerate you.





HaroldCrump said:


> You are behaving like a bull in a china shop.
> You have no idea who these long-time members are on the forum - you are simply bulldozing over everyone.
> The individual you addressed to in the post above, happens to be one of the most prolific contributors on the forum.
> Starting or not starting threads is not a measure of contribution.
> ...


It's not that I've behaved in any manner. I don't believe I have been the first to misread the forum rules and break a rule unknowingly. I don't like how I'm being attacked for doing as such. It was not my intention to seem like a shady individual and I don't appreciate being disrespected just being I am new here. I have given respect to those who deserve it and they've shown me respect as it should be. I don't take to being a bigger poster to how much respect I should give one. We are here to discuss how to invest in a legal Cannabis industry and all you can do is dwell on a mistake I have made. Please get over it as I am not here to be fighting. Holy.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

If several people are all telling you the same thing, it might have some validity.

Here it is, you are new here and sent several people some PM's. I don't think that is what we really care about. However your reaction to being confronted on it was not very positive. 

Another member brings up a valid point, this seems like a scam. Which is legit, you are talking about a controversial industry that is not currently standard investing. It is perfectly understandable to approach this with caution. You joined today, you have PM'd several members with this. This is what scammers do, does not mean you are a scammer but it is reasonable to approach it with caution. You then proceed to attack this member.

The people on this board have taught me more about investing and finance than anyone or anything else. I am grateful for them and I take offence when you act as you have. These member have proven to me that they are intelligent people who want to succeed in life. You have not proven this to me, what I have evidence of is impulsivity, lack of accountability and an inability to accept consequence. 

This is just what has happened. This is the spot you have put yourself in. So now you must choose how you are going to handle yourself from here forward. You can continue acting as you are and be labeled as a fool or you can act like an investor.

The choice is yours.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

There are only 13 company's licences to grow weed divided by $1.3 billion. So each company is $100 million company.

There stock is worth between $2.50 and $4.

So you are the only one that can get a 14th licence that just makes the other 13 company's $80 million company's. Because you didn't increase the number people with medical clearance to smoke weed you just keep dividing the pot.

So what is your Angel investment.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

Oldroe said:


> There are only 13 company's licences to grow weed divided by $1.3 billion. So each company is $100 million company.
> 
> There stock is worth between $2.50 and $4.
> 
> ...


As I said that is just the MMPR, that doesn't pertain to the MMAR as well as all the exempt patients from the law altogether. Not sure why you are sticking to just the MMPR as that's far from the legal industry as a whole. Really not sure why you dwell on the MMPR.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

Oldroe said:


> There are only 13 company's licences to grow weed divided by $1.3 billion. So each company is $100 million company.
> 
> There stock is worth between $2.50 and $4.
> 
> ...


The MMPR doesn't pertain to personal growing, should we wait to grow or should we continue to do so as we are legally allowed to do? Sure there are 13 companies to register with but then there are MMAR growers able to provide meds to MMPR patients and then you have the mass amount of individuals exempt from the law altogether. The MMPR industry yes is $1.3 billion but how does one evaluate the MMAR, MMPR and then all the exempt patients as well as all the dispensaries throughout our country?

Like I said, the industry in a whole is a much larger investment and much bigger than what we see now. 

I am not trying to become a licensed producer in fact the store that simply sells bongs, papers etc brings in over $10 million annually as well as the lounge next door where you just smoke your own cannabis that's bringing in over $1 million annually. Together without selling even 1 single gram they are bringing in over $11 million dollars annually and legally.

There are many avenues to the industry not just the MMPR.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

So you are looking for angel investor.

To capture a small % of the market.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

So what is your plan?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

2nd & 3rd hand smoke is bad enough. Cant even walk down the side walk constantly having to go on to the road or cross the road to get away from the poison from the smokers. A lot of buildings smokers are blocking the doorways so the none smokers can not enter. Parents that smoke have houses & cars that are like gas chambers that poison their own kids (smoking outside does not solve the problem, 3rd hand smoke from clothes is still entering home) Adding more smoke to the smoke only makes matters worse. Passing laws that makes it legal for a drug addicts to fry the minds of those around so they can not think & judge rationally makes no sense. Having people high on the job driving etc is not safe for the public.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

lonewolf said:


> 2nd & 3rd hand smoke is bad enough. Cant even walk down the side walk constantly having to go on to the road or cross the road to get away from the poison from the smokers. A lot of buildings smokers are blocking the doorways so the none smokers can not enter. Parents that smoke have houses & cars that are like gas chambers that poison their own kids (smoking outside does not solve the problem, 3rd hand smoke from clothes is still entering home) Adding more smoke to the smoke only makes matters worse. Passing laws that makes it legal for a drug addicts to fry the minds of those around so they can not think & judge rationally makes no sense. Having people high on the job driving etc is not safe for the public.


Oh I'm sorry so is it legal for cigarette smokers to smoke on the side walks right now? Yes. I have to inhale second hand smoke from tobacco that is literally KILLING me. The second hand smoke from Cannabis is far from that of being dangerous in a second nor third hand stage of smoke. Cannabis is extremely safe and NO ONE has died from Cannabis by itself. That means that whatever you've just stated isn't a possibility and that you are ok with being a hypocrite.

Oh it's ok to poison the world with drunk drivers killing people and tobacco smokers smoking everywhere leaving their non bio-degradable filters etc on the ground littering the world.

If I toss a joint let's say, the cardboard in the filter, the hemp paper and the Cannabis inside are ALL bio-degradable. Everything within my joint will be turned back into an aspect of this world being a benefit but it takes over 100 years for a cigarette filter alone to break down.

Why should we allow tobacco to kill our children on the street, ourselves and anyone really? Why do we need to judge Cannabis that has never killed anyone and is damn near impossible to overdose on when if you take too many pain killers, you'll die...


I'm just saying why come here judging when you're simply seen as a hypocrite for doing as such.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

lonewolf said:


> 2nd & 3rd hand smoke is bad enough. Cant even walk down the side walk constantly having to go on to the road or cross the road to get away from the poison from the smokers. A lot of buildings smokers are blocking the doorways so the none smokers can not enter. Parents that smoke have houses & cars that are like gas chambers that poison their own kids (smoking outside does not solve the problem, 3rd hand smoke from clothes is still entering home) Adding more smoke to the smoke only makes matters worse. Passing laws that makes it legal for a drug addicts to fry the minds of those around so they can not think & judge rationally makes no sense. Having people high on the job driving etc is not safe for the public.


But taking percocets, opiates etc that impair ones vision, mind state etc is ok to take on the job? Coffee that alters the nerves and mind state is ok but Cannabis isn't because you know little about it? Come on.

Go a day without coffee and tell me Cannabis is addicting oi vey.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

lonewolf said:


> 2nd & 3rd hand smoke is bad enough. Cant even walk down the side walk constantly having to go on to the road or cross the road to get away from the poison from the smokers. A lot of buildings smokers are blocking the doorways so the none smokers can not enter. Parents that smoke have houses & cars that are like gas chambers that poison their own kids (smoking outside does not solve the problem, 3rd hand smoke from clothes is still entering home) Adding more smoke to the smoke only makes matters worse. Passing laws that makes it legal for a drug addicts to fry the minds of those around so they can not think & judge rationally makes no sense. Having people high on the job driving etc is not safe for the public.


I guess we should just keep killing peoples lives literally and metaphorically from putting them in prison and jail FOR A PLANT... I just don't even know what to say right now.

Look at alcohol prohibition and see where that went, learn.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I would never invest or partner up with an individual that is not open to negative perspectives and can not properly evaluate and respond to them. Scare tactics, and tangents to draw discussions away from the argument vs directly addressing the concern are not signs of leadership potential. You appear to have a short fuse and are unable to cope with a handful of minor arguments on a very small scale ... I would not want to even split the costs of a taxi ride with you let alone enter a multi billion dollar industry. 

Tone down your posting style and cursing if you want to maintain a voice on this forum. Please re-read your very own post about maturity and re-visit the forum rules.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

No I don't want to invest in any cannabis business however it is nice to see moderation in the laws. Apparently prior to it becoming illegal, it was used as a medicine, and one could even order it through the Sears catalog. lol. And all the tax dollars spent trying to eradicate its use, in my view, has been a total waste.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

Ag Driver said:


> I would never invest or partner up with an individual that is not open to negative perspectives and can not properly evaluate and respond to them. Scare tactics, and tangents to draw discussions away from the argument vs directly addressing the concern are not signs of leadership potential. You appear to have a short fuse and are unable to cope with a handful of minor arguments on a very small scale ... I would not want to even split the costs of a taxi ride with you let alone enter a multi billion dollar industry.
> 
> Tone down your posting style and cursing if you want to maintain a voice on this forum. Please re-read your very own post about maturity and re-visit the forum rules.


To be fair I am not here to discuss the personal opinions of Cannabis. This is about investing in this industry. As the age old saying goes: Nothing personal, it's just business.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

Pluto said:


> No I don't want to invest in any cannabis business however it is nice to see moderation in the laws. Apparently prior to it becoming illegal, it was used as a medicine, and one could even order it through the Sears catalog. lol. And all the tax dollars spent trying to eradicate its use, in my view, has been a total waste.


I can respect that as not everyone will want to. I'm not even here asking for a single penny, I am just looking to discuss this industry with individuals such as yourself. The type of people who invest their hard earned money into potential profits. 

We would save billions annually just by removing policing from arresting Cannabis in any manner. It would free up a lot of the courts time too to deal with actual crimes such as murder, rape etc. Time is worth so much more than money and we can't even evaluate how much time it would save our country in all aspects.

Colorado has earned millions, brought crime down by a massive margin as well as alcohol use has went down a lot too. There are many many benefits to legalization and we're seeing them now in Colorado and Washington.

We have Endocannabinoid systems. It's like everyone is pushing their car (human body) and I'm driving away in mine with fuel (Cannabis) as that's the proper fuel for the car (human body). Just because an individual says you can't ingest something doesn't mean they have any control over you. Any human has no power over another and if you're dying and need Cannabis who has the right to deny you life?

This would save lives, mass amounts of money and all around enhance the bettering of the world. Not to mention bringing in this industry could literally build the economy with hundreds of thousands of jobs just to start out.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

me i'm not going to invest with our new friend or even in any of the maryjanes that have recently IPO'd, but i've been curious for a long time about the use of this plant's long, strong, decay-resistant fibres in pulp & paper applications & also in woven or knitted textiles.

the plants used in these applications are non-THC cannabis. Sailing ship ropes, for example. For more than a thousand years, hemp was always used to make strong ship ropes, until early in the last century when DuPont managed to get US legislation passed that outlawed hemp, so that duPont's synthetic fibres could be utilized instead in rope manufacture.

beautiful woven textiles are still made from those lustrous hemp fibres, in antiquated mills located in eastern europe & asia. Like nettle fibres, hemp fibres produce cloth that is much stronger & longer-lasting than cotton. 

actually i purchased a sporty-looking white hemp shirt as a christmas gift a couple years ago. The fabric was lovely, it looked & felt like fine linen.

strong, top-quality papers can also be made from hemp fibres. I still have a few sheets of paper left from a sample package that was made in poland.

in the canadian pulp & paper industry, theoretically speaking, fields of sustainable annual hemp crops could replace our forests of trees that take years or decades to grow. Evidently the challenge is the cost of building the mills that can process the alternative fibres, we have none in canada. 

antiquated pulp & paper hemp mills still surviving in eastern europe or china are said to be on their last legs.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

CannabisInvestor said:


> Cannabis is extremely safe and NO ONE has died from Cannabis by itself.


I'm not an opponent of legalized Cannabis, but I have to point out that you're stretching the truth when you say "Cannabis is extremely safe." There's a large body of scientific research pointing out the health risks. Any kind of smoke is going to do bad things to your respiratory tract over time, and Cannabis is no exception. Here's a relatively recent paper on the topic: http://mobile.legaliser.nu/sites/de...ealth effects of non-medical cannabis use.pdf


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

CannabisInvestor said:


> The second hand smoke from Cannabis is far from that of being dangerous in a second nor third hand stage of smoke. Cannabis is extremely safe and NO ONE has died from Cannabis by itself.


This statement above is completely false, and is purely anecdotal. Plenty of evidence based research proves otherwise. I think its time to pack up the books and look for another forum.


----------



## CannabisInvestor (Jan 21, 2015)

brad said:


> I'm not an opponent of legalized Cannabis, but I have to point out that you're stretching the truth when you say "Cannabis is extremely safe." There's a large body of scientific research pointing out the health risks. Any kind of smoke is going to do bad things to your respiratory tract over time, and Cannabis is no exception. Here's a relatively recent paper on the topic: http://mobile.legaliser.nu/sites/de...ealth effects of non-medical cannabis use.pdf





supperfly17 said:


> This statement above is completely false, and is purely anecdotal. Plenty of evidence based research proves otherwise. I think its time to pack up the books and look for another forum.


For what reason? Of course there is going to be harm with combusting however vaporizing or simply even just eating does very little harm if any at all. Combustion of anything and inhaling is going to be bad regardless of the substance. However Cannabis in a vapor form, eaten, rubbed on and many other ways will not do much harm if any.


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

You are making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I worked with 2nd or 3rd person to get a medical to smoke weed. The guy that took the case to court passed and Donnie and someone else got there medical. He passed a few years ago lung cancer.

I see no investment. The 500k customer's are spread across 6 providence and 2 territory's. Bongs and papers are available anywhere. I'm sure the dispensary system is already sorted out.

And most importantly you have put nothing forward but drivel.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

This isn't in the "Hot Button" section but Tim Hortons vs Burger King is? lol


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

Oldroe said:


> I worked with 2nd or 3rd person to get a medical to smoke weed. The guy that took the case to court passed and Donnie and someone else got there medical. He passed a few years ago lung cancer.
> 
> I see no investment. The 500k customer's are spread across 6 providence and 2 territory's. Bongs and papers are available anywhere. I'm sure the dispensary system is already sorted out....


I agree with Oldroe.

For starters ....
Ernie Eves has gone from politics to pot  ... it is beginning to look like most of the stuff may never be grown in Canada.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

supperfly17 said:


> This statement above is completely false, and is purely anecdotal. Plenty of evidence based research proves otherwise. I think its time to pack up the books and look for another forum.


Here are all the people who died from pot: -

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/03/marijuana-deaths_n_3860418.html


I'm curious about all your references. I'd like to read the evidence based research that proves otherwise. 

Lots of "evidence based" research "proves" lots of things. But one has to look closely at the research to identify the assumptions and see if they are realistic. For example, evidence shows that if you drink too much water you will die. Based on that principle a researcher can give some rats 5000 x's as much marijuana smoke than normal, then observe health problems and deaths. So what would that prove? If someone wanted to ban water,they could prove it is bad for you - similarly with anything the nanny state wants to ban. What ever happened to liberty and individual responsibility?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

At this stage of the game - there is no money in legal Cannabis.

Also, Cannabis is a medicine as much as Alcohol is akin to happiness.

Sure, if you consume Cannabis, maybe it relieves your anxiety, back pain, depression, whatever. And if you drink, you can become euphoric, sexual, etc.

The fact is that real medicine (something like an anti-biotic) has a permanent effect. Cannabis and Alcohol do not. Therefore, they are not medicinal at all. In fact, they are distractions from reality. They affect your brain to make you either think more in depth about something or forget about something altogether.

*Now - Let it be clear that I have no problem with Alcohol or Cannabis. (I bolded this for all of the people who are about to freak)* I am actually in favour of Cannabis and I am not even a consumer of Cannabis.

I would like to see it legalized, but I do not believe it is a medicine, nor do I believe there is any money to be made. Cannabis is nothing more than a somewhat safe way of changing perception within the brain to make certain negative aspects of real life more bearable.

If anyone disagrees with my above statement, then you'd be lying to yourself.

Ibuprofen, for example, is also not a medicine. It is a drug, like Cannabis and Alcohol. Ibuprofen can relieve pain by temporarily increasing blood flow (more or less). Ibuprofen, however, is not a cure. It is a distraction. It is a sympton reliever; and that is exactly what Cannabis and Alcohol are.

If you get wasted on Friday night, wake up Saturday with a hangover & headache, Ibuprofen will erase that headache. Get wasted Saturday night again, and you will still wake up on Sunday with a hangover and a headache.

Too much Cannabis is bad. Too much Alcohol is bad. Too much Ibuprofen is bad.

The key here is that all 3 of these drugs have positive effects at certain times, but it does not mean that they are medicinal or harmless. Alcohol & Ibuprofen can both kill you and they are both legal. Cannabis should be, too.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

KaeJS said:


> Also, Cannabis is a medicine as much as Alcohol is akin to happiness. Sure, if you consume Cannabis, maybe it relieves your anxiety, back pain, depression, whatever. And if you drink, you can become euphoric, sexual, etc. The fact is that real medicine (something like an anti-biotic) has a permanent effect. Cannabis and Alcohol do not. Therefore, they are not medicinal at all. In fact, they are distractions from reality. They affect your brain to make you either think more in depth about something or forget about something altogether.


Unfortunately a good portion a pharmaceuticals don't fix anything either, they just help people cope. Just take a look at all the prescription pain medications (a pill for any ill), anti-depresants, sleeping pills, etc.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Unfortunately a good portion a pharmaceuticals don't fix anything either, they just help people cope. Just take a look at all the prescription pain medications (a pill for any ill), anti-depresants, sleeping pills, etc.


You are right.
Which is why I am "for" Cannabis. But I would still not classify it as medicinal.

Eating garbage food is more of an epidemic than Cannabis is. Yet, nobody is stopping people from eating 4 big macs, getting into a car and having a heart attack on the highway at 120+km/h....


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

KaeJS said:


> Eating garbage food is more of an epidemic than Cannabis is. Yet, nobody is stopping people from eating 4 big macs, getting into a car and having a heart attack on the highway at 120+km/h....


I here ya. And just think, all your hard earn money (taxes) goes towards treating all these self inflicted "diseases" Let alone all the PR money spent on advertising, education, etc. We all know that most people really don't need any further education, they need a good swift kick in the.....


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I wouldn't touch any of these stocks with a ten-foot bong.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

I will start buying when the federal liberals have a commanding lead in the polls.

And sell on the run up just before or just after the election. Then I will buy a position on the crash just encase they do legalize it.


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

Well it`s been an awesome ride but I think investors are getting anxious (hence the sudden drop over the past few days)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> actually i purchased a sporty-looking white hemp shirt as a christmas gift a couple years ago. The fabric was lovely, it looked & felt like fine linen.
> 
> strong, top-quality papers can also be made from hemp fibres. I still have a few sheets of paper left from a sample package that was made in poland.


humble_pie, you've got me excited about hemp!


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

The process will start to triple and quadruple the laws for grow ops and citizen's. Still will take time and the run up money will fade away.


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

Unlike other stocks I think this is def an area with lots of controversies but also opportunities... I`m holding my position.


----------



## lostwords (Feb 21, 2014)

Same here. I am holding my positions as well for CGC, NSP, SL, EAT


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

noobs said:


> Well it`s been an awesome ride but I think investors are getting anxious (hence the sudden drop over the past few days)


It's all fun and games on the way up but nobody enjoys the withdrawals of coming down.


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

TomB19 said:


> It's all fun and games on the way up but nobody enjoys the withdrawals of coming down.


As it is with every single stock on the market lol.
On the 19th of Nov (tomorrow) CGC should announce its renewal of license so that will have an effect on the market.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

lostwords said:


> Same here. I am holding my positions as well for CGC, NSP, SL, EAT


Since this post ONE year ago,

CGC.TO is up 226%
NSP.V is up 45%
SPLIF (EAT renamed) is up 229%

And others from this list of Canadian marijuana stocks

MT.V up 118%
OGI.V up 251%
APH.V up 182%
CYX.V up 283%
EMH.V up 207%
MGW.V up 508%

Among these, I think CGC is the only TSX traded stock. It's probably worth a serious look at their financial statements. Not only is the market cap now $828 million, but volume is pretty strong too with generally over 5 million shares traded each day.

Of course I would never buy any of these without reading the financial statements and getting a thorough understanding of the business. It could be for real.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

A very quick & dirty review of Canopy Growth's financials, the June 30, 2016 statements. VERY CRUDE.
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...17_FS__June_30_2016_1.pdf?7314086816962793395
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0..._17_MDA__June_30_2016.pdf?7314086816962793395

Balance sheet seems OK. However they are issuing shares hand over fist. This makes it hard to analyze them based on the last financial statements, because the balance sheet looks so different already by today. It's a very rapidly changing situation.

They started exporting marijuana for German medical use. Interesting. The first known incidence of dried cannabis being exported from a Canadian licensed producer to anywhere in the G7.

But it is a money losing business right now. Negative income. The gross revenue is in a strong uptrend, but their expenses wipe out any profit. This is extremely speculative -- you must only buy this if you think they can turn the business into something profitable. They even spell it out in their MD&A



> The Company has a history of net losses, may incur significant net losses in the future and *may not achieve or maintain profitability*


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

james4beach said:


> A very quick & dirty review of Canopy Growth's financials, the June 30, 2016 statements. VERY CRUDE.
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...17_FS__June_30_2016_1.pdf?7314086816962793395
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0..._17_MDA__June_30_2016.pdf?7314086816962793395
> 
> ...


I don't know if it is a good moment to acquire but I did when all of them where below 1$. For everything what people said I concentrate only in *authorized * Canadian MJ companies. These are sorted by priority and performance in my portfolio.

CGC
OGI 
ACB
SL
APH
MT

I don't know if CYX is a MJ-related business exclusively. They have a sw platform to enhance efficiency in indoor agriculture. For some people this company is promising but I don't know its clients. In contrast to AGS that has a LED technology focused on MJ indoor agriculture. And they are planning to buy 3 farmlands in California and enter in the MJ business cultivation. However this should depend on the U.S. election's winner. These last 2 are very speculative.

We should see.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Like always james you are to late to party. I cash SL for 95% took 1 year.

Did leave some on the table but my goals where another 100 shares of BNS next week.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

Well it looks like it started to move again. Yesterday was awesome. More and more value on my picks. CYX didn't move (almost) but I don't owe anymore. 

AGS today it started so well since yesterday +35%. I was about to sell off but I will hold this.

Since I bought: 

CGC+91%
SL +221%
OGI +67%
APH +47
ACB +10% (For someone who bought this at .02 with 10K will be millionaire already)
THC +19.48
MT +40%

Some people don't want to be out!!

http://www.pbo-dpb.gc.ca/en/blog/news/Legalized_Cannabis

This is why some people is starting to believe in AGS

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/news...s-to-acquire-established-marijuana-greenhouse

I found this article that doesn't mention CGC but they include a brief of AGS.

https://ceo.ca/@newswire/cannabis-legalization-on-ballots-this-week


----------



## gumb (Oct 19, 2016)

I got this on my news feed at midnight last night. Seems like really good news since Nevada passed the use of recreational cannabis last night on the vote. I might buy some more of it since its so cheap, today should be a good day for MJ stock growth

Maple Leaf Green World (MGW-V) ("Maple Leaf" or the "Company") announces that it has signed a Letter of Intent ( the "LOI") with BioNeva Innovations of Henderson LLC ("BioNeva") to purchase a cultivation permit for 33,500 sq ft indoor facility (the "Permit") issued by the State of Nevada, and located in the city of Henderson, Nevada, located 16 miles from Las Vegas.

sorry i cannot post a link since i am a newb but if you google 
maple leaf green world nevada you will find it


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

CGC at over $9 the stupid money is in.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

Oldroe said:


> CGC at over $9 the stupid money is in.


CGC at 11.41 and around 10. 

Acquiring more THC, MGW, APH, ACB, OGI, CGC, SL


----------



## bflannel (Apr 21, 2013)

I took profits on all of my CGC stock over 3 Sales. I really do like the business but it's overvalued for what it is now IMO. It can obviously go either way but Tetsujin, I feel like telling you it should only be held as a portion of your portfolio!

All the best


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

bflannel said:


> I took profits on all of my CGC stock over 3 Sales. I really do like the business but it's overvalued for what it is now IMO. It can obviously go either way but Tetsujin, I feel like telling you it should only be held as a portion of your portfolio!
> 
> All the best


Thanks for your concern. Really appreciated! 

I bought CGC when it was 3.7$, I waited and I bought a little bit more today at 9.7$ now it ended 11.16$. Hopefully CGC is not the most important stock in my portfolio. But satisfied that it never went down for me. Reading news everyday and I hope a huge performance until 2021. I hope.... we should see.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Irrational Exuberance


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

New buys: N, MYM
More of ACB, OGI, APH, MGW


----------



## killuminati (Mar 14, 2011)

SL - Supreme Pharmaceuticals looks interesting

more OGI and APH.


----------



## madmoney (Jan 17, 2015)

Picked up a position in APH yesterday, saw a 20% gain today. Crazy...

CGC still trucking along, up 220% since I bought.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

And that was it! 50% lost of capital gains. Sold many of my positions. IIROC halted the overvalued stocks! CGC will hit 3.95 or 5.00? What do you think? 

I would buy some of them again when they reach a lower price again.


----------



## jerryhung (Mar 28, 2011)

so they halt on crazy UP days but not on DOWN days?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Medical marijuana stocks fell as much as 20 per cent in heavy trading Tuesday after Veterans Affairs Minister Kent Hehr announced stricter limits on how much cannabis veterans can claim and how much licensed producers can charge.

The government will push back the limit for the amount it will reimburse, from 10 grams per day to 3 grams per day, Hehr said during his announcement in Vancouver. The average patient uses between one and three grams per day, according to Health Canada’s website.

Ottawa will also limit the dollar amount it will reimburse at $8.50 per gram, based on what it said was “fair market value.” The changes will also allow veterans to claim oil and fresh marijuana in addition to the dried product. Some 3,000 veterans now use the medical marijuana program.

The changes to veterans’ access to medical marijuana have long been expected after auditor general Michael Ferguson reported in May that medical marijuana cost Veterans Affairs more than $20 million for pot last year, up from $5 million a year earlier.

http://www.calgaryherald.com/marijuana+stock+sell+veterans+affairs+enacts+restrictions/12420234/story.html


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I think you really just have to ignore these names in a serious portfolio. Smart investing is limiting risk and controlling your return, not taking on huge risk and having an unknown return.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Medical marijuana stocks fell as much as 20 per cent in heavy trading Tuesday after Veterans Affairs Minister Kent Hehr announced stricter limits on how much cannabis veterans can claim and how much licensed producers can charge.
> 
> The government will push back the limit for the amount it will reimburse, from 10 grams per day to 3 grams per day, Hehr said during his announcement in Vancouver. The average patient uses between one and three grams per day, according to Health Canada’s website.
> 
> ...


I came immediately here to comment the same thing, but you did it first. Now I understand what happened today. Tomorrow is gonna be bloody! For those in French.

http://ici.radio-canada.ca/nouvelle/1001500/cannabis-therapeutique-veterans-federal-remboursement


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone who owns this should get out. CGC has some fundamental value, but it is at best back where it was trading at $2-3 a share, which still prices in huge growth in the company.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

doctrine said:


> Anyone who owns this should get out. CGC has some fundamental value, but it is at best back where it was trading at $2-3 a share, which still prices in huge growth in the company.


You are pretty right. I am sad about it. I hoped for a moment that it could last longer as my first DIY investments in life. I had to sell partially my shares that were bought at 9$ but my first load is still at 3.9$ This week media give too much popularity to MJ activities which caught attention of daily traders.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Tetsujin said:


> ... my first DIY investments in life. I had to sell partially my shares that were bought at 9$ but my first load is still at 3.9$...


Hmmm, I dont want to sound pendantic, but your comment made me wonder - you do know that for purposes of calculating a capital gain or loss on your partial sale that you will use the adjusted cost base (ACB) of all shares you bought?
For example, if you bought 100 at $3.90 and then 100 at $9.00 and paid $9.99 commission each time, your ACB will be $390+$90+$19.98= $1309.98 / 200 = $6.55/share. If you then sold 100 at $8.50 and paid $9.99 commission (so $8.40/sh), you will report a capital gain of $8.40-$6.55= $1.85x100= $185.00 of which 50% is taxable (Schedule 3 of your tax form). The remaining 100 shares will continue to have the $6.55/share ACB.

Aother example here: https://canadianfinanceblog.com/how-to-calculate-your-adjusted-cost-base-acb/#


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

It's not pedantic. It is valuable. Thank for sharing. I read that before but I don't get it. As soon as I use a TFSA to do transactions or hold securities from designated exchanges I wouldn't need to worry about taxes on capital gains. Am I right?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry, I made the assumption that this was invested in an unregistered trading account. If instead, it is in a RRSP or a TSFA account you can ignore my post - it is not necessary to keep track of the ACB or capital gains/losses in those two types of accounts.


----------



## Tetsujin (Mar 17, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Sorry, I made the assumption that this was invested in an unregistered trading account. If instead, it is in a RRSP or a TSFA account you can ignore my post - it is not necessary to keep track of the ACB or capital gains/losses in those two types of accounts.


Thanks to confirm.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Bought CBW last week for 76 cents a share. It is trying to be a marijuana streaming company. I like this sort of business model, so I am holding some of this as my play on marijuana.


----------

